# FREE FREE FREE DVDs



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are 3 DVD's that are absolutely FREE.... yes, even the shipping is FREE. I can vouch for the quality of content on the pen turning DVD as I got it a few years ago when first getting into turning and it had very good educational content. I just now ordered the pocket hole and lathe duplicator DVDs today and we will see what they hold.

Hey, what you got to lose? They are FREE :sold:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/specials.html

Look about 1/4 the way down the page for all three.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

Free is for me 

I got 2 of them but the pen one was all gone 


thanks

=======



Bob said:


> Here are 3 DVD's that are absolutely FREE.... yes, even the shipping is FREE. I can vouch for the quality of content on the pen turning DVD as I got it a few years ago when first getting into turning and it had very good educational content. I just now ordered the pocket hole and lathe duplicator DVDs today and we will see what they hold.
> 
> Hey, what you got to lose? They are FREE :sold:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wooooohoooo I love free!!! 

Looks awesome thanks bob.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks i ordered me some!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't waste time watching DVD's Jeff, get on with making your doghouse!


----------



## Steve V. (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I got the pocket hole jig DVD and got on the list for the pen turning DVD.

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump

Sometimes posting a item is like putting a note in a bottle and puttting it in the forums water so sometimes it's worth it to BUMP the post so others can see it 

============


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just ordered the pocket hole and the duplicator dvds. 
Free is for me to fellas !
Thanks Bob ( from GA ) !


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting Bob. Ordered a couple.


----------



## campasano (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Bob ordered them and I also am on the waiting list for the pen turning DVD.
Mike


----------



## markfsanderson (Sep 25, 2008)

*They are back in stock!*

:sold: The pen making DVD is back in stock! I can't post the URL because of forum restrictions . . . but mine is on order!

Mark


----------



## campasano (Mar 25, 2006)

Mark, I received an e-mail from Penn State informing me that the pen making CD was back in stock, I just ordered it. Thanks for the update......Mike


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey.... Y'all are very welcome and glad I could return a little of what I have taken from the forum over the years.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I got the DVD's,, now I need to ask to see a snapshot of your PSI Duplicator, looks like a great way to make pens and eggs not to say anything about the templates to make a chess set.. 

Thanks for the tip on the DVD's

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I got the DVD's,, now I need to ask to see a snapshot of your PSI Duplicator,
> 
> ==========



What duplicator?  I oredered the DVD to see if I wanted a duplicator


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

With all your money I just took a guess you had one 

Looks like a great add on device for the lathe, and it's only 104.oo bucks, I'm sure after you see the demo you will have one on order, do you play chess Bob ? , the template for the chess set got my eye , I love to play chess the one I like best is called Battle Chess http://www.chesscentral.com/chess_download/battle_chess.htm it's game that can be played on the computer.. 

I'm not a pro. I just like to play it.. 
Just a side note...Vista also comes with a neat Chess game by default...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_zl3rSGKY4
======
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CML-DUP1.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...SI&Sort=bestMatch&View=grid&Search=duplicator
http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...earch=duplicator&Sort=bestMatch&Screen=SEARCH
http://pennstateind.com/



======



Bob said:


> What duplicator?  I oredered the DVD to see if I wanted a duplicator


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj.... money.... what money? Boy have I got you hoodwinked 

Nope, don't have one, but still waiting on the DVD to see if I want one. I may have to re-order the DVD, I think the first one is lost.

I used to play a little chess, but was never good at it. I enjoyed it none the less. Thanks for the link I will check out the battle chess game later today when I have a chance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

I think I may get one and set it up on my small metal lathe to make a chess set just for kicks...I have some real neat wood that should work great...  and just maybe make a set out of some brass stock I have in the junk box .. the templates is the key.. for making them all the same size...I just have not got it down yet how to make the horsey  yet


======



Bob said:


> Bj.... money.... what money? Boy have I got you hoodwinked
> 
> Nope, don't have one, but still waiting on the DVD to see if I want one. I may have to re-order the DVD, I think the first one is lost.
> 
> I used to play a little chess, but was never good at it. I enjoyed it none the less. Thanks for thew link I will check out the battle chess game later today when I have a chance.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Would love to see you make a set or 2 if you decide to go for it. They would make great presents too 

Be sure to post some pictures if you do this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The BOSS has me on a buying hold till XMAX, but look at after or just b/4  
I love to see the boxes under the tree that say to Bob from Bob 



=====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well BJ.... after finally getting my DVD on the duplicator, I must admit that I am only mildly impressed for the money. It is novel to say the least, but they would have to reduce the price by at about half to get my business.

I am in the same boat as you right now with the BOSS have tight riens on the wallet until after Christmas :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You know me if I could get my hand on one I would make my own 
It looks like a easy one to make, the bits and templates make the tool I think.
And they can be order, the base tool is no big deal...

=========



Bob said:


> Well BJ.... after finally getting my DVD on the duplicator, I must admit that I am only mildly impressed for the money. It is novel to say the least, but they would have to reduce the price by at about half to get my business.
> 
> I am in the same boat as you right now with the BOSS have tight riens on the wallet until after Christmas :'(


----------



## old yeller (Dec 22, 2008)

Bob,If its free its for me,youcan always use them for circle templates. 
JIM


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI old yeller

Talking about what do with old/used CD/DVD disk,, my granddaughter made a wind chime with about 30 of them ,,,sounds great and when the Sun hits it well it's all over the place..  many are the AOL type disks LOL LOL LOL , I knew it was good for something ... 

======



old yeller said:


> Bob,If its free its for me,youcan always use them for circle templates.
> JIM


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Bob. I have them ordered.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks!


----------

